# No Milk for 6 days



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

I need your advice on my youngest, she's 14 months.  Suddenly she has gone off of her bottle.  She has now not had any milk (morning or night) since Thursday last week.  She has had a cold and also has numerous teeth about to break through.  Prior to her stopping I'd managed to get her onto cows milk instead of formula and she'd had this for about a week.  I've tried putting her back on formula, and tried all different manner of cups and temperatures for the milk.  She doesn't eat cheese as it gives her the runs so I have been giving her a large pot of yogurt (150g) to try and compensate.  I am really worried about what to do if this continues.  I've been shopping tonight and brought some flavoured milk to see if that does the trick.  Someone has said that it could be her teething.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Karen x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Karen

How are you getting on??

Children can go off their milk esp if unwell or during teething. In an ideal world dd will be on approx 300ml of milk a day. 

Along with her well balanced diet try milky puddings such as angel delight etc to use up some of this milk. Im hoping that the flavoured milk will do the trick (try warm hot chocolate as well).

Let me know

Jeanettex


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks

She's still having it on Breakfast and she has custards and rice pudding.  I've tried Angel Delight, but only had chocolate in at the time and unbelievably I have a child that doesn't like chocolate!!!  so now brought banana and strawberry to try.  Sadly the falvoured milk didn't work although she drank a couple of mouthfuls she just then spat it out.

Asked the Dr when i took the eldest about her cold, he said not to worry and their is plenty of her so she won't waste away.  Hope you are feeling well with you pgy.

Thanks again
Love
Karen x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Karen
hope you don't mind me poking my nose in  
My ds was the same when teething, and the only novel way he would drink Junior Milk or Cows was to pour some in a blender and add a dollop of ice cream, with maybe some fruit, banana, strawberries etc.
It was nice and cool, which was a help to his teething and a little treat in his eyes...worked wonders, and he still asks for it at going on 13 years  
You could also try freezing some yoghurt or Angel delight too, like lollies.
Good luck with your little un
Gayn
XX


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi,

My Son is 15months and never been a big milk drinker, even when on milk exclusively he would never have more than 6oz and that was if I was lucky.  So I've had to be crafty.  Does she like fish, my son does and its full of calcium as well as being brain food!  He has it at least 3 times a week, I make fish pie, tuna bake and buy good quality fish fingers which are a great finger food.  Every hot meal I have to feed him as its not finger food, I pour some milk on.  I also buy him cow&gate cereal bars which have milk in and yoghurt covered raisins as well as fromage frais, though he is rather fickle with those!
Basically I get it in to him 1 way or another.  He is very strong and his weight gain consistent, so i guess I'm just trying to say there are other ways of getting equivalent of a pint into them, even if they won't drink it.  hopefully once she is better she'll start drinking it again though!


----------

